# Ciudad de Moquegua



## Inkandrew9

Estan muy buenas las fotos del parque, la idea de enclavarlo en este lugar me parace muy interesante, la vista desde ahi debe ser muy buena. Sin embargo, debo decir que no me ha gustado los acabados, se ve muy colorido. De todas formas, gracias x las fotos 

Salu2 Bajo


----------



## El Bajopontino

Revivo este thread con más fotos del parque y otras de casonas, que pondré más adelante.

Más de la laguna










Detalle en medio el parque.










Detalle antes de subir al cristo con los brazos abiertos.










Al otro lado del cerro, o mejor dicho de la ciudad de Moquegua, se encuentra Ciudad Minería, lo que se ve en la foto, es el proyecto del Terminal Terrestre de Moquegua, el cual está paralizado, por qué?, nadie sabía.










Luego pondré más panorámicas


----------



## Inkandrew9

Buenas fotos, ese parque podrìa mejorarse, me gusta su ubicaciòn.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

^^ Sip... la ubicación del parque es genial pero el tratamiento del mismo no lo creo... 

Gracias por las fotos Bajo kay:


----------



## El Bajopontino

De repente los colores son muy fuertes, pero cuando estás allí realmente lo disfrutas, es muy apacible y ves toda la ciudad.


----------



## AQPCITY

yo tambien pienso lo mismo, se respira un aire fresco por ahi y el aroma del valle..


----------



## W!CKED

Está en algo..

No soy tan fan de Moquegua, me voy más por Ilo.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Continuemos. Ahora subamos al cristo donde tomaremos otras panorámicas.










Sigamos subiendo










Desde aquí el parque se ve así










Finalmente, el cristo.










Y desde aquí las últimas panorámicas.

Desde aquí se ve la iglesia de Belén, ubicada en el barrio del mismo nombre y que forma parte dle recorrido.










El estadio, bueno estas fotos son de febrero, creo que el estadio está más avanzado hoy en día.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Nuevamente revivo este thread, pues me faltan colocr mucho más fotos, las cuales subiré más tarde.


----------



## lorelei

Hola, como estan? estoy preparando viaje y quiero conocer Moquegua( todavia no fui) me llevaron a otros lados, pero esta vez quiero ir alla, necesito datos sobre que hacer alla, hay una ruta del PISCO???? no lo sabia, museos, casinos, pub's discos y ese tipo de cosas, ademas de alojamiento, que se los agradecería un monton, no quiero hoteles de 5 estrellas, me basta un hostal limpio y tranquilo en una zona tranquila,prefiero gastarme la platita paseando y comiendo que en alojamiento, por fa ayudenme con eso, los datos de Ilo y Arequpa que me dieron fueron buensimos, ojala me puedan ayudar con esto tambien, en la Internet no hay nada de Moquegua ecepto este sitio.... se los agradezco desde ya, porque se de su gentileza....chau.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Asu, qué pena ver todos esos caseríos... Pero se distingue una iglesia de torres rojas. ¿Cómo se llama?


----------



## Sam Conor

Con el respeto de los moqueguanos pero me parece una ciudad aburrida.


----------



## El Bajopontino

lorelei said:


> Hola, como estan? estoy preparando viaje y quiero conocer Moquegua( todavia no fui) me llevaron a otros lados, pero esta vez quiero ir alla, necesito datos sobre que hacer alla, hay una ruta del PISCO???? no lo sabia, museos, casinos, pub's discos y ese tipo de cosas, ademas de alojamiento, que se los agradecería un monton, no quiero hoteles de 5 estrellas, me basta un hostal limpio y tranquilo en una zona tranquila,prefiero gastarme la platita paseando y comiendo que en alojamiento, por fa ayudenme con eso, los datos de Ilo y Arequpa que me dieron fueron buensimos, ojala me puedan ayudar con esto tambien, en la Internet no hay nada de Moquegua ecepto este sitio.... se los agradezco desde ya, porque se de su gentileza....chau.


Hola lorelei, espero hayas leído el mp que te envié, como te comenté, la ciudad es demasiado tranquila, claro que yo estuve días de semana laborables, pero me dio la impresión que no tiene vida nocturna. Todos decían que la diversión está en Moquegua.

La ciudad es tranquila, así que puedes recorrerla con tranquilidad. Además del centro histórico, tienes para conocer la ruta del pisco y restos arqueológicos.

Mañana actualizo el thread.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Siguiendo con la actualización de fotos, pasamos ahora a conocer el barrio Belén.

Subiendo esta calle, llegamos a la plazuela Belén.



















La iglesia del mismo nombre.



















La pequeña plazuela










Desde otro ángulo


----------



## El Bajopontino

Las casonas de la plazuela.





































La pequeña y bonita iglesia de Belén.










Espero sus comentarios.


----------



## J Block

Muy pintoresco el barrio de Belén. Tiene mucho potencial. Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## cesium

Moquegua es una de las ciudades del Perú donde mejor se come, de quitarse el sombrero.

saludos


----------



## roberto_vp

Muy bonita zona, se nota bien cuidada.


----------



## tacall

Asi es.. bastante limpia.. lo que si, un toque muerta.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios, realmente le falta mejorar bastante a Moquegua, pero en la época en que fui estaban restaurando varias casonas y construyendo nuevas edificaciones guardando el estilo tradicional de la zona. Lamentablemente el último terremoto la afectó mucho.

Luego, en realidad la ciudad es demasiado tranquila, hasta aburrida diría yo. Sólo hay movimiento en la plaza de armas, la calle principal y el mercado.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Se ve linda Moquegua.


----------



## darioperu

Gracias bajoponti por las fotos, seria muy agradable pintar al centro de la ciudad de un solo color blanco.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Qué simpáticas las coloridas casonas y la capilla color carmín. Con un poco de mantenimiento e inversión en servicios y establecimientos comerciales (que aprovechen y no destruyan el entorno), esa zona podría convertirse en un imán turístico


----------



## El Bajopontino

Gracias por sus comentarios muchachos.

Actualizó este thread con fotos de la pequeña iglesia de Belén, lamentablemente no estaba abierta para tomar fotos de su interior.










Detalle de la portada.










Entrando al complejo.



















Aún queda la huella del terremoto del 2001, me sorprende que no hayan retirado o demolido muchas de las casonas, al ingresar a la ciudad se pueden ver todavía muchas casas destruidas.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Algunos detalles más de la iglesia.

Torre campanario










Cúpula










Ahora nos retiramos subiendo la calle belén, dejando atrás la iglesia.



















Mujer con atuendos típicos










Luego continúo con el recorrido.


----------



## rafo18

Ese traje es de Carumas, cuando se habla de Moquegua no se nos viene mucho a la cabeza, pero es una region muy interesante, por algo no tiene los indicadores mas altos el pais.


----------



## aqpboy45

wao bien Moquegua, es la combinacion entre Arequipa y Tacna un poco de ambas, un poco de pintura alos costados y quedaria bien


----------



## blacksheep32

ahi ahi.. solo espero que nunca se deje invadir por los horribles mototaxis..


----------



## tacall

Bonita cúpula.. tiene todo lo necesario para ser una ciudad turística, solo le falta un buen mantenimiento, y generar un plan urbano plano la ciudad de moquegua a un costado de esta. Ya que no tiene planificación alguna.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Vuelvo a reactualizar este thread, mostrando más fotos de la pequeñas calles Moqueguanas.

Seguimos alejándonos de la iglesia de Belén.










Llegando a la esquina hacia otras calles:










Seguimos hacia la otra esquina










Otra típica casita


----------



## roberto_vp

Bellísimas estas casas.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hay varias cosas por mejorar, pero aùn asì, està bonito lo mostrado.


----------



## elsous6

Moquegua es una de esas ciudades pequeñas que encierran una arquitectura muy propia y particular. Lamentablemente los terremotos no la han tratado bien y el último fue catastrófico para la conservación de sus monumentos. Hasta hace algunos años habría dicho sin dudar que Moquegua merece ser declarada Patrimonio de la Humanidad. En su estado actual no estaría tan seguro, pero con un buen trabajo de gestión podría recuperar buena parte de su encanto.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

si totalmente lindas esas casitas, aunque como toda ciudad del paìs aùn tiene muucho que mejorar...


----------



## koko cusco

buen thread Bajo gracias por poner tus fotos !!!


----------



## AQPCITY

un buen cableado subterraneo y tenemos una joya en el desierto, es muy apacible y agradables las fotos del centro de esta pequeña ciudad, capital del cobre peruano.


----------



## El Bajopontino

elsous6 said:


> Moquegua es una de esas ciudades pequeñas que encierran una arquitectura muy propia y particular. Lamentablemente los terremotos no la han tratado bien y el último fue catastrófico para la conservación de sus monumentos. Hasta hace algunos años habría dicho sin dudar que Moquegua merece ser declarada Patrimonio de la Humanidad. En su estado actual no estaría tan seguro, pero con un buen trabajo de gestión podría recuperar buena parte de su encanto.


Yo quedé realmente sorprendido cuando conocí la ciudad, y el que menos te dice que la Moquegua de hace 30 años era muy hermosa, una auténtica ciudad colonial. El último terremoto se trajo abajo gran parte de su patrimonio.

Muchas de las viejas casonas, sólo conservan la fachada, pues internamente están destruidas.

Los terremotos han desaparecido a la catedral, hoy sólo se conserva el muro y portada lateral que da para la plaza, y eso que ha sido reconstruida después del último terremoto. Asimismo, de al iglesia de San Francisco, sólo quedan unos cuantos muros.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Antes de pasar a mostrar imágenes de algunas casonas moqueguanas, posteo estás últimas fotos, de la zona calle arriba del barrio de Belén.

Alejándonos más de la plazuela...










Llegamos a esta otra plazita...










Desde donde se puede apreciar el estadio de la ciudad, para ese tiempo aún en construcción...










Lléndonos de aqui, pasamos por un local de una antigua hacienda.










Luego vienen fotos de las casonas moqueguanas más representativas.


----------



## Limeñito

Es rara, diferente de las demás ciudades peruanas. Una pena lo del terremoto, pero igual debe ser encantador visitarla, y la ciudad lo sería más si se hiciera un esfuerzo mayor por conservarla.


----------



## elsous6

Cabe apuntar que la Iglesia Matriz de Moquegua no se cayó completamente luego del terremoto que la destruyó, pero sus restos fueron dinamitados por recomendación de los ingenieros que evaluaron la estructura...


----------



## Inkandrew9




----------



## Victor23peru

INTERESANTES LAS PICS ^^


----------



## El Bajopontino

Las fotos que tomé son de mes de febrero del 2009.

En ese momento esta casona estaba en restauración.










Ahora, buscando en flickr, me tope con esta foto que muestra como quedó la casona.










Hermosa cierto.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Què belleza!!!

:happy:


----------



## DefKoRnes

Quedó preciosa la casona ... muy linda Moquegua.


----------



## Limeñito

Muy hermosa.


----------



## roberto_vp

Quedó preciosa, muy buen trabajo el que hicieron.


----------



## JUANCHO

Me parece muy linda y acogedora esta ciudad. Quedo bellísima esa casona reconstruida.


----------



## ALTIPLANO

conosco moquegau tengo familia viviendo alli, las zonas mas fichas se encuentran cerca de un mercado no me acuerdo el nombre, mirando hacia el malecon del rio, una zona diferente de moquegua, porque en lo urbano el resto de ciudad esta muy descuidado, y eso que manejan miles de dolares por el canon, solamente el personal de limpieza gana lo que gana un profesor de colegio privado, 



en fin moquegua tiene futuro

todas las ciudades creo anque algunas noe stan conectadas con el resto del pais, caso huancavelica, pero es muy bonita huancavelica, haber si alguien crea un treadhs sobre huancavelica


----------



## ALTIPLANO

saludos ps a mi family en moguegua...


----------



## El Bajopontino

Huancavelica tiene el mismo problema de todas las ciudades peruanas, es decir, paredes sin tarrajear, el cual se agrava con el paisaje árido.

Por eso desde el aire se ve un poco feo, pero a nivel de la calle se ve ordenado, es bastante tranquilo y seguro. No se ven barriadas pobres, en general, es una ciudad agradable.


----------



## RENOVADO

BUENISIMO EL ANTES Y DESPUES DE LA CASONA.....


----------



## RENOVADO

ALTIPLANO said:


> conosco moquegau tengo familia viviendo alli, las zonas mas fichas se encuentran cerca de un mercado no me acuerdo el nombre, mirando hacia el malecon del rio, una zona diferente de moquegua, porque en lo urbano el resto de ciudad esta muy descuidado, y eso que manejan miles de dolares por el canon, solamente el personal de limpieza gana lo que gana un profesor de colegio privado,
> 
> 
> 
> en fin moquegua tiene futuro
> 
> todas las ciudades creo anque algunas noe stan conectadas con el resto del pais, caso huancavelica, pero es muy bonita huancavelica, haber si alguien crea un treadhs sobre huancavelica



QUE LASTIMA QUE TENIENDO DINERO NO PUEDAN MANTENER TODA LA CIUDAD LIMPIA Y DE FORMA PAREJA.......O ES QUE LA GENTE ES TAN SUCIA QUE SE NECESITA DE UNA TROPA DE BARRENDEROS DURANTE TODO EL DIA???...


----------



## RENOVADO

Tyrone said:


> Interesante la ciudad de Moquegua, la parte antigua de la ciudad luce relativamente bien, pero la zona periférica si que deja mucho que desear ... las fachadas planas y paredes sin tarrajear al parecer forma parte de nuestra cultura urbana popular, lo tenemos como un implante medular en nuestra conciencia colectiva :nuts:


TOTALMENTE DE ACUERDO .....ADEMAS SIEMPRE LEO LOS DIARIOS DE VIAJEROS Y TIENEN ESA MISMA OPINION....NO LES GUSTA EL ASPECTO DE LAS CASAS SIN TARRAJEAR....Y SUCEDE EN TODO EL PERU ESPECIALMENTE EN PUNO


----------



## darioperu

Muy buen trabajo, Luce bien la fachada.


----------



## El Bajopontino

RENOVADO said:


> QUE LASTIMA QUE TENIENDO DINERO NO PUEDAN MANTENER TODA LA CIUDAD LIMPIA Y DE FORMA PAREJA.......O ES QUE LA GENTE ES TAN SUCIA QUE SE NECESITA DE UNA TROPA DE BARRENDEROS DURANTE TODO EL DIA???...


No sientas lástima, créeme que la ciudad es bastante tranquila y sobre todo segura a comparación de otras ciudades peruanas. En cuanto a la limpieza, creo que es una de las más limpias que he conocido.

El aspecto de las casas sin tarrajear, pues que te puedo decir, depende de cada propietario, dudo mucho que pretenda tarrajear sus laterales sabiendo que el vecino algún día construirá, creo qu de eso se debe encargar cada municipio.

Por otro lado, no vi en Moquegua barriadas feas, si barrios con casas sin tarrajear, pero eran tan tranquilas esas zonas que pasaban piola. En lima no puedes caminar tranquilo por los cerros de ningún distrito, de repente estoy generalizando.

Lo que sí salta a la vista es que la ciudad trata de conservar su propio estilo, y eso lo notas cuando estás allí; para mi fue una grata sorpresa conocer Moquegua, y repito, el último terremoto le hizo muchísimo daño.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

Me gusta .


----------



## El Bajopontino

Bueno para continuar con el thread, y pasar a las últimas fotos; ahora mostraré imágenes de algunas cuantas casonas moqueguanas, con su típica arquitectura, techos en forma de mojinete.










Me gusta esta casa...










...por la forma de sus techos y el balcón en un estremo.










Conservando el patrimonio










Si miramos al fondo en la siguiente foto, podemos ver que las nuevas construcciones hechas por el municipio, siguen los patrones arquitectónicos tradicionales moqueguanos.










En esta siguiente casona, bien podría estar en trujillo,lima o arequipa, pero el techo en mojinete nos dice que sólo puede estar en Moquegua.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Por las ventanas tiene un aire a las casonas de Trujillo; toda la casona (excepto por el techo) en si es similar a las de Arequipa y el material usado me parece que también es sillar.

Gracias por las fotos loquito :hi:


----------



## tacall

La primera y cuarta casa no son iguales? =S


----------



## Fabo_2020

guerrillaaqp said:


>


:banana::banana:
Interesante el estadio, se ve bien


----------



## Kykyou

Increiblee!! me la pase viendo todo el foro foto x fotoy en realidad Moquegua ( q no conosco) tiene aire a Arequipa a algunas zonas del centro histórico y algunas zonas del distrito de characato y hasta yanahaura antigua, Claro estan mas descuidadas las de moquegua, el entorno en general se parec mucho al de AqP aunq le faltaria los volcanes.


Espero q la ciudad cresca mas para bien!!


Salu2 a moqgua se nota un lindo clima como el de Aqp .


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE

Lindo estadio


----------



## MIKE_USA2004

HACE ANOS VISITE MOQUEGUA Y TODAVIA CONSERVA SU TRANQUILIDAD, PERO CASI NO HA CAMBIADO NADA; SE NECESITA MAS INVERSION EN MOQUEGUA ES COMO UNA CIUDAD DETENIDA EN EL TIEMPO; OJALA SUS AUTORIDADES SEPAN INVERTIR EN BUENAS OBRAS PARTE DEL CANON MINERO QUE RECIBEN; SU CENTRO HISTORICO ESTA BONITO PERO FALTA MAS MANTENIMIENTO. MOQUEGUA TIENE POTENCIAL


----------



## Victor23peru

MOKEGUA CON SU TRANKILIDAD I SUS PAISAJES I VALLES FERTILES ^^ PONE!


----------



## uspaorkoo

con todo lo que recibe del canon minero Moquegua deberia estar A1


----------



## chincha rock

^^ +1


----------



## El Bajopontino

Holas a todos, desempolvando mis fotos, encontré más que me faltaron postear sobre viejas casonas moqueguanas.

Aquí seguimos:










Otra casona










Y su sencilla portada de piedra.










Detalles de otra casona que fue mostrada al paso en páginas anteriores.


----------



## Liquido

La ciudad luce encantadora. Es un gusto saber que no sufre de problemas clásicos como la delincuencia o el trafico, falta mejorar, pero tiene su encanto y personalidad!


----------



## Irenko

Con el Plaza Vea ya es un comienzo, seguro después vendrá más inversión...


----------



## gambitox

ni un solo papel en el suelo, muy lindas las ciudades de los Andes


----------

